

Texas Governor Talks About Taxes [2008 YouTube] - Scott_MacGregor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HdbBl9Ss94

======
Scott_MacGregor
Just for a heads up, here is a 7 minute candid talk, by the Governor of Texas
on you tube from 2008, about how Texas views taxes including its sales tax.

With all of the discussion about Rackspace and etc... servers creating a nexus
to the state of Texas for e-commerce sales tax collection, I thought since we
are in the Austin area I would give everyone a heads up on some of the
Governors thinking behind it.

The Governors name is Rick Perry, and he is currently up for re-election right
now, so he might be more willing to listen to your views now than later. Texas
is very business friendly, and as Californians that is why we chose to locate
here.

Austin is the heart of the Texas start-up community and the government here is
well aware of it.

If you are concerned about the Red Tape or cost impact of the "Sales Tax"
Nexus situation, here is the Governors contact page where you can send him a
message and any suggestion you may have:
<http://governor.state.tx.us/contact/>

